

Thanks Amazon for Thinking That I'm a Hacker When Your Service is Down - jamesjyu
http://jamesyu.org/2008/06/06/thanks-amazon-for-thinking-that-im-a-hacker-when-your-site-is-down/

======
jemmons
Umm... they don't think you're a hacker. They think you're a robot. Big
difference, right?

~~~
jamesjyu
They also mention "automated source of requests". Sure, it's for robots, but
it's also a nice way to saying "you're a hacker" for those who are writing
automated scripts to do suspicious stuff.

~~~
damien
I thinking you're reading too much into it. They even suggest alternative ways
at getting the information you may be looking for using their APIs since they
don't want bots scraping their site... it even says "seriously, we aren't mad
at you."

But since you aren't a bot I would just send them some feedback to let them
know you found a bug in their site logic, but maybe that's just me.

------
rw
Cracker.

